# Software > BSD & MacOS X >  Εντυπώσεις λειτουργίας BB με pfsense και OLSR

## baskin

Εδώ και δέκα μέρες περίπου, λειτουργεί BB ζεύξη στην Ερμούπολη της Σύρου με pfsense (version 1.0.1) και στα δύο άκρα (x86 PCια). Η απόσταση είναι 2300m, το link κλειδώνει στα 54Mpbs (802.11a) με minimum ισχύ και η απόδοση είναι σταθερή στα 25Mbps.

Οι μόνες ρυθμίσεις που δεν μπορούν να γίνουν από το web interface αφορούν τις παραμέτρους των atheros καρτών και του OLSR daemon.

Αναλυτικά:

Στην μία πλευρά υπάρχει μία WLM54AG σε λειτουργία AP. Όλες οι παράμετροι ρυθμίζονται από το web interface εκτός των

diversity
slottime
acktimeout και
ctstimeout

Παρατήρησα πρόβλημα στην ρύθμιση των παραπάνω παραμέτρων με την δήλωση της απόστασης στο web interface του pfsense. Ουσιαστικά δεν άλλαζε το slottime με αποτέλεσμα να μην είναι βέλτιστη η απόδοση του link.
Επίσης ο driver του FreeBSD είχε το κόλλημα να βάζει πάντα το diversity σε 1, δηλαδή ενεργό.

Το πρόβλημα λύνεται προσθέτοντας στο αρχείο /cf/conf/config.xml και στο πεδίο <system> τα παρακάτω:



```
<shellcmd>sysctl dev.ath.0.txantenna=1;sysctl dev.ath.0.rxantenna=1;sysctl dev.ath.0.diversity=0;sysctl dev.ath.0.slottime=16;sysctl dev.ath.0.acktimeout=39;sysctl dev.ath.0.ctstimeout=39</shellcmd>
<afterfilterchangeshellcmd>sysctl dev.ath.0.txantenna=1;sysctl dev.ath.0.rxantenna=1;sysctl dev.ath.0.diversity=0;sysctl dev.ath.0.slottime=16;sysctl dev.ath.0.acktimeout=39;sysctl dev.ath.0.acktimeout=39</afterfilterchangeshellcmd>
```

Από την άλλη πλευρά υπάρχει μία CM9 σε λειτουργία client. Eδώ το θέμα ήταν λίγο πιο περίπλοκο. Καταρχάς έπρεπε να περαστεί και η εντολή 



```
sysctl.dev.ath.1.rfkill=0
```

στα παραπάνω διότι αλλιώς η CM9 δεν άρχιζε να εκπέμπει.

Επίσης σε κάποιες στιγμές (τυχαίες) το slottime και το diversity άλλαζαν σε 9 και 1 αντίστοιχα. Μετά από λίγο ψάξιμο, φαίνεται ότι είναι θέμα του FreeBSD driver όταν η κάρτα είναι σε λειτουργία client. Δεν υπήρχε αποσύνδεση απλά ο driver άλλαζε αυτοβούλως τις παραπάνω τιμές (μάλλον όταν υπήρχε κάποια διακύμανση του σήματος).

Το πρόβλημα λύθηκε με την δημιουργία ενός script το οποίο εκτελείται μέσω του crontab και πάει και καρφώνει τις επιθυμητές τιμές στην κάρτα.

Το script



```
#!/bin/sh

sysctl dev.ath.1.slottime=16
sysctl dev.ath.1.diversity=0
```

και η γραμμή στο /etc/crontab



```
*/5      *              *               *               *               root     /root/ath_parset.sh
```

Επόμενο βήμα είναι να το κάνω να ελέγχει πριν τις ξανακαρφώσει αλλά και έτσι λειτουργεί χωρίς πρόβλημα.

Όσον αφορά το OLSR, εξαιτίας (κυρίως) της αδυναμίας να δηλωθούν πάνω από ένα HNA entries μέσω του web interface, παρακάμφθηκε εντελώς η εκτέλεση από το σύστημα και γίνεται μέσω custom config και startup script.

To script εκκίνησης μπαίνει στο /usr/local/etc/rc.d και είναι



```
#!/bin/sh

/usr/local/sbin/olsrd -f /root/olsr.conf
```

και το olsr.conf μπορεί να είναι αντίγραφο του αυτόματα παραγόμενου με τις κατάλληλες προσθήκες ανά περίπτωση.

Επειδή οι διαδρομές είναι μοναδικές αυτή την στιγμή, δεν χρησιμοποιώ τις δυνατότητες ελέγχου του link quality του OLSR οπότε ουσιαστικά χρησιμεύει μόνο για την ανταλλαγή των routes μεταξύ των routers.

Η έκδοση του OLSR είναι η 0.4.10, στην συγκεκριμένη όμως περίπτωση είναι υπεραρκετή και σταθερότατη.

Οτιδήποτε άλλο έχει να κάνει με το configuration του συστήματος, ρυθμίζεται απροβλημάτιστα και πάρα πολύ εύκολα από το web interface. Η εγκατάσταση του είναι παιχνίδι (τουλάχιστον για τα x86 συστήματα με την χρήση του liveCD). Δοκιμές μπορούν να γίνουν και χωρίς να εγκατασταθεί σε δίσκο γιατί το liveCD είναι πλήρως λειτουργικό και παραμετροποιήσιμο (αν δεν κάνει reboot).

Επίσης, υπάρχει έτοιμο iperf πaκέτο, το οποίο εγκαθίσταται και λειτουργεί από το web interface ώστε να είναι εύχρηστη η μέτρηση της απόδοσης των links.

Μετά το ψάξιμο που έριξα, μπορώ να πω με σιγουριά πλέον ότι το pfsense αποτελεί πολύ καλή λύση όχι μόνο για clients αλλά και για BB κόμβους. Είναι σταθερό σαν βράχος και η απόδοση του είναι άκρως ικανοποιητική.
Οι παρεμβάσεις που πρέπει να γίνουν από τον χρήστη σε επίπεδο κονσόλας είναι μηδέν μιας και όλα τα αρχεία είναι επεξεργάσιμα από το web interface μέσω της λειτουργίας edit file.

Τις προσεχείς μέρες θα τοποθετεί άλλη μία CM9 στο ένα μηχάνημα και θα ενεργοποιηθεί ένα ακόμη BB link με τρίτο pfsense router, οπότε εάν έχω και άλλες παρατηρήσεις θα σας ενημερώσω.

Αναμένοντας και την νέα έκδοση 1.2 του pfsense το προτείνω πλέον ανεπιφύλακτα.

edit: Ξέχασα να πω ότι χρειάστηκε να ορίσω το countrycode=300 και στις δύο κάρτες. Αυτό γίνεται βάζοντας στο /boor/loader.conf το παρακάτω:



```
hw.ath.countrycode=300
```

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## baskin

> Τακαπληκτικός!
> 
> Αυτό με τη χώρα, έφερε τα σωστά κανάλια;
> 
> Και γιατί 300; 30 δεν είμαστε;


Δες εδώ http://www.unicode.org/onlinedat/countries.html

Σωστά λες ότι 30 είμαστε, αλλά για τα Windows. O UN code μας (αυτόν ακούει η atheros) είναι 300 και έτσι έρχονται και τα σωστά κανάλια.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## koki

εξαίρετος οδηγός, έχω την άδειά σου να τον προσθέσω στο linux wiki?
Το ξέρω ότι δεν ειναι linux αλλά είναι αρκετά συγγενές!


και ΥΓ: και πότε θα κάνουμε link με κύθνο; :>

----------


## baskin

> εξαίρετος οδηγός, έχω την άδειά σου να τον προσθέσω στο linux wiki?
> Το ξέρω ότι δεν ειναι linux αλλά είναι αρκετά συγγενές!
> 
> 
> και ΥΓ: και πότε θα κάνουμε link με κύθνο; :>


Αν και δεν τον θεώρησα οδηγό, βάλτον εννοείται όπου θέλεις. Μόλις βρω χρόνο θα τον φτιάξω και σαν κανονικό how to.

Το βασικό μου μέλημα τώρα είναι να συμμαζέψω το δίκτυο στην Σύρο. Βάζουμε routers και links στα 5GHz και θέλουμε να φτάσουμε σε ένα σημείο που βολεύει για Μύκονο και Τήνο (όπου περιμένουν ο DungeonMaster και ο kasiharis). Επίσης αλλάζω και τα subnet στα κανονικά (έχω ακόμη μηχανήματα στο 10.0.0.0/24). Δουλεύω και παράλληλα, φτιάχνω και το σπίτι μου (βαψίματα, μερεμέτια κλπ) οπότε υπομονή.

Το πρόβλημα με την Κύθνο, Κέα κλπ. είναι ότι δεν έχουμε πρόσβαση ακόμη στην δυτική πλευρά της Σύρου, αν και υπάρχουν κάποιοι ενδιαφερόμενοι. Που θα πάει όμως θα γίνει κάποια στιγμή.


edit: Ακούς εκεί να ζητάει άδεια!!!!  ::

----------


## koki

Καλά για την Κύθνο πιο πολύ στο αστείο το είπα :> 

Ευχαριστώ για τα άλλα!

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## baskin

Στον κόμβο pityian(#28 ) του WiND των Κυκλάδων, στο WAN interface του pfsense λειτουργεί απροβλημάτιστα μία WLM54AG πάνω σε τετραπλό σε AP mode για το BB με τον kernel-typo(#2) όπου η αντίστοιχη CM9 είναι πάλι σε τετραπλό αλλά σε OPT interface και client mode.

Σήμερα έβαλα άλλη μια CM9 στον kernel-typo(#2) στον τετραπλό σε AP mode και assigned στο WAN ώστε να βγάλουμε άλλο ένα BB με τον divak(#7).

Αν προλάβουμε θα στήσουμε σήμερα το τρίτο pfsense για τον κόμβο divak(#7), οπότε πλέον θα λειτουργούν 2 BB πάνω στο pfsense του kernel-typo(#2).

Το μυστικό είναι να μην απενεργοποιήσεις τον firewall αλλά να βάλεις pass rules και να βγάλεις εκτός το NAT. Μετά όλα τα interfaces λειτουργούν παρόμοια είτε είναι το WAN είτε είναι τα OPT. Στο LAN βάζω μία ethernet αλλά πάλι χωρίς NAT (το τοπικό δίκτυο του κόμβου).

Θα επανέλθω με νέες εντυπώσεις.

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## baskin

Όσον αφορά το "παύσιμο" έχεις δίκιο, αλλά με τα λιγοστά links που έχουμε εμείς εδώ, το "παύσιμο" είναι εκτός σχεδιασμού, μόνο να προσθέσουμε interface υπάρχει περίπτωση και αν χαλάσει κάτι απλά θα αντικατασταθεί.

Τώρα όσον αφορά το no wifi on WAN, LAN βρες το να το δω αν και δεν έχω παρατηρήσει το παραμικρό πρόβλημα μέχρι στιγμής στο προαναφερθέν μηχάνημα όπου λειτουργεί wifi στο WAN. Όλα δουλεύουν ρολόι.

----------


## MAuVE

Στο WAN έχω τον Cisco που κάνει routing μέσω vlans.

Ένας ωραίος τρόπος για να βλέπεις τη συνολική κίνηση του κόμβου.

----------


## PPZ

> Αυτό δεν το είχα ακούσει, το έδωσα στο γοογλη και με έβγαλε στο GR...
> 
> Ο τηλεπικοινωνικακός κωδικός της Ελλάδας πάντως είναι
> 
> 262
> 
> αν θυμάμαι καλά.
> 
> Τον έβλεπες στα πρώτα κινητά το 1973, πριν μπει στη ROM το GR. Αντί για GR-PANAFON η οθόνη έλεγε 262-05 (το 05 αντιστοιχεί στην panafon).



Πρωτα κινητα στην Ελλαδα ξεκινησανε καπου 1993-1994, ενω στην Ευρωπη πρωτο GSM δικτυο ξεκινησε το 1991.Κωδικοι που αντιστοιχουν στην Ελλαδα ειναι:




> Greece Panafon 202 05  Int + 30 94 400 122 *GSM900*
> STET 202 10 Int + 30 93 333 333 *GSM900*
> Cosmote  202 01 Int + 30 1 680 8950 *GSM1800*



Μονο για να το θυμομαστε, τιποτα αλλο  ::

----------


## philippas

@baskin 
Υπαρχουν αλλαγες στην καινουρια εκδοση του pfsense ή χρειαζεται ακομα manual config για τις CM9;
Οι κομβοι με το pfsense πως τρεχουν τωρα ολλα οκ;

----------


## baskin

> @baskin 
> Υπαρχουν αλλαγες στην καινουρια εκδοση του pfsense ή χρειαζεται ακομα manual config για τις CM9;
> Οι κομβοι με το pfsense πως τρεχουν τωρα ολλα οκ;


Στην Σύρο έχει μόνο ένας κόμβος με pfsense (1.0.1) σε όλους τους υπόλοιπους (είτε σε ταρατσοpc είτε σε embeded) έχουμε γυρίσει πλέον σε openwrt το οποίο με κέρδισε και έχω ρίξει το βάρος μου εκεί. Λειτουργούν μερικά ακόμη συστήματα pfsense (και με την 1.2) αλλά χωρίς wireless interfaces, μόνο για routing, VPNs και firewalling.

Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει την 1.2 με wireless interfaces και δεν μπορώ να σου πω.

----------

